# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  The Pterophyllum Study

## raglan

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&rl...=&oq=&gs_rfai=


Hi, friends. long time !

this study is invalid IMO, as they did not get real altum from anywhere near where you would get the real altum guaranteed. they mention the St. Isabel fish though... {sigh}

cheers Heiko !



> In the P. scalare specie, a complex 
> phylogeographic history was found, resulting from ancient fragmentation events followed by 
> episodes of geographic expansion and restricted gene flow with isolation by distance. 
> Although the relation between geographic, genetic and morphological distances was not 
> significant in the studied area, it had higher genetic and morphological variation within 
> localities. This result may be attributed to the Amazon floodplain that offers 
> intercommunication, allowing gene flow and the morphologic homogeneity found in the 
> sampled locations. The morphologic homogeneity observed in P. scalare specie along the 
> sampled sites may be related with the ecological resource availability and the inexistence of 
> ...


We'll wait for the real thing. they wouldn't listen

----------

